# Question on setting the colors on an older Barudan



## raw191 (Nov 16, 2008)

I had a 2005 Barudan Elite Pro embroidery machine, so I'm familiar with barudans. I just bought a 1997 BENYME-ZN-4 4 head machine and am learning about it. So on the newer machine, it had that "glitch" in programming the colors where you had to hold down the origin button and it would give you a color at the beginning...how do you do that on these older machines? I start the design on the color thread I want, then the first color on the F list is actually the SECOND color in the design...and so on. Does this make any sense so I don't have to have it on the actual color...I can input it all. Like on the design I have now...it won't let me put in what the first color is...the first change is at 2k stitches...so frustrating.


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

Call Barudan tech support and I bet someone will tell how to do that.


----------



## skits (Jun 24, 2009)

Hi Ross,

The way you fix this is on the digitizing side. The first colour you use say is red on needle 3, then blue on needle 1.....when the design finished it should go back to the first colour that the design started with so in this case its red on needle 3.

Hence when the design is complete it will return to origin and go to needle 3 and stop. You then change the garment and press the start key again for 2nd round.

Hope this makes sense.


----------



## embroiderycrd (Apr 14, 2011)

We have the same year machines, I read in the design, push the color button, it says F=(JP), push the C+ (color up button) about 9 times, it goes through several letters until it gets to the actual colors and set the needle you want it to start on. Saves a lot of time taking out the wrong color thread when people forget to change the needle at the start - hope this works for you as well!


----------



## MarilynB (Jul 14, 2012)

I have a 2006 Barudan that I bought used, and this is confusing to me, as well. So, what you all are saying is that the second color change is actually the FIRST color, correct? I stitched out my first design on this machine yesterday and everything was one color behind, if that makes sense. 
How would you change this in the digitizing? I do digitize, so the solution would be to create a "first color" that's essentially nothing more than a placeholder, so to speak...? To me, without this added step in the digitizing, this is going to be confusing when you begin to get several colors deep. For example, color number six is really color number seven, and we're programming that to be red, so needle number five....see what I mean?
Also, I do a lot of applique. I have placement stitches, tack down stitches, and stops, so that I can position the fabric, and then final fills and satin stitches to consider. Is there an easier way to do this?
Also, do any of you know how to use the applique offset feature? When I select it, my machine does not stop and move the frame out to allow me to position the applique fabric. It just trims threads and then continues on to the next color. If any of you know how to employ this feature, I'd be so grateful if you'd share that info with me. I don't think I can get Barudan tech support since I purchased the machine used, or I would have called them to ask. 
Thanks in advance for any help or input, I really appreciate it!

Marilyn


----------



## richt74 (Feb 11, 2011)

We also use barudan machines and i do all the digitising.
When i digitise designs, instead of using needle changes i place a stop code in the design which is just about the same. I can then program which colour i need at that time on the machine. And yes, the first colour change on the list will be the second colour on the design and the last colour change on the machine list would be back to the starting first colour. 

Ive had to read that about 5 times to make sure/if it made sense!

Rich


----------



## MarilynB (Jul 14, 2012)

Thanks Rich, that's good info. I digitize in Arista, which is more like the "home version" of Wilcom. I don't have the option of putting in a stop code. I do think that I can add stop codes in Embird. Do you know? If not, what program do you use to add stop codes? 
It really seems like there ought to be an easier way, LOL This is confusing when you add placement stitches, tack down stitches, etc for doing applique into the mix. Someone had told me that if I program two of the same colors back to back, then the machine would stop. It doesn't. It trims threads and keeps right on going. :-/

Thanks again!

Marilyn


----------



## richt74 (Feb 11, 2011)

Marilyn

I use Compucon TES3 Professional software so i'm not too sure on any other software as its the only one i have used.
If you ever need maybe a design tweaked or added stops just let me know! Pm me if you would like my email.

Thanks

Rich


----------



## MarilynB (Jul 14, 2012)

Thanks very much, Rich, I appreciate that. I'll try it with Embird and see if I can add the stop codes with that. 

Also, do any of you know how to set up the machine for doing applique? I'm having trouble with getting the machine to stop so that I can add the fabric. I've gotten everything I can from the manual, goodled "Applique Barudan" looked on You Tube, etc. and I'm not finding anything on the subject. On the machine, I can navigate to the applique feature under the manual settings, but there's no instruction for how to program it once you get there. 

Thanks!

Marilyn


----------

